# Will Benadryl cause-



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Well for those of you who dont know- we found a lump about a week or so after blu's vacs. So naturally we took him to the vet. Its on his right side near the end of his ribcage. The vet did a small biopsy to make us feel better and show us that it was just inflamatory cells. Most likely a reaction to one of his shots ( had like 3 at that visit ) i was very unhappy when they said its possible they stuck him on the rib cage and not between the shoulder blades or on the flank. But besides that we took him home, relieved. I was/am still a little skeptical considering they werent positive where they gave him the shots * sigh * but this vet ( had more than one vet in the building ) is open 7 days a week ( no extra charge for sundays ) and you can walk in anytime w/out an appt, so it was really the best vet option we have. we havent had problems with them before..2 days later this lump changed shape from flatish to more spherical. Called up the vet and they said to try giving him some benadryl or they can give him a steroid shot, and if all else fails they will put him under to remove it and send it to a pathologist.. Well we tried the benadryl tonight. 4 milligrams for his 3.5 pounds per dosage recomendation from vet. It is childrens, dye and alcohol free. After the first dose ( or what i could manage to get into him ) he became restless ( this was at 1:00am ) so i took him out to potty. And now i cant be sure but from the sounds of it ( tmi sorry ) i think he has diarrhea. So i took him inside and set him down with me to try to fall back asleep. 45 min later he is still restless and staring at his food/ water dish. So i offer him so water and- he drank a whole full bowl! Like no joke he feels heavier and u can literally see he looks fat now. My question- will benadryl, for a dog w/ a sensitive tummy cause diarrhea and the thirstyness. As he would not go to sleep until he drank his fill. I tried taking it away from him but he still refused to sleep /: sorry for the long post. Thanks for reading. Any advice/ help is really appreciated. Thanks again
-Melani


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! I believe benedryl can have the opposite effect of drowsy! He is probably drinking because he is dehydrated. I have had a lump show up where they had an injection. 

You don't want it to get bigger, but surgery on a baby? And what does benedryl do for the lump. I don't know! 

This would stump me! Someone else may have some advice! I hope the lump goes away on its own!


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

The benadryl is supposed to help the inflamation go down


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Owl307 said:


> The benadryl is supposed to help the inflamation go down


Didn't know that! Thanks!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I know in children, a side effect of an allergic reaction to benadryl is that the child becomes restless. If the lump is changing shapes and growing, I would consider having it removed, just to be safe.


----------

